# breck, keystone, or a basin?



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

Of breck, keystone, and a basin, which has the best park for learning rails? I've been riding for a long time, but i've never been very into parks until recently. I'm going this week and wanna start learning to do rails, but don't wanna try to learn on normal park rails where i'm really gonna eat shit when I fall. Suggestions?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Are you from CO?

I would hit Beaver Creek, Vail, or A Basin personally. Loads less traffic considering the parks at Key and Breck are world renowned


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Honestly out of all those maybe Keystone would have the best to learn rails on right now they have a few wide boxes and shit but after hitting it today I wouldn't recommend it for a never ever, probably The Basin. But fuck are you traveling here to ride park?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

You been to Golden peak BA?

Vail has a few decent parks and Golden peak is the only one that seems to get traffic, but it's traffic free compared to Breck or Key.


----------



## frostypants (Mar 1, 2010)

no i'm from CA, usually ride mammoth. my brother lives in CO and i'm going to visit him for a while, and we're going to ride a few places. one of the days we're out i wanna have a go on some rails.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, A-Basin and Keystone were disastrous today. Visibility sucked and the wind had blown all the powder off leaving hardpack and ice. Summit County is supposed to get up to a foot tonight. Hopefully they'll get it.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Keystone is your best bet for jumping on some beginner boxes. Skier's far right at the top of Area 51 is the beginner set.


----------

